# If something is currently working for you: please do a favour and put down here.



## Raidiant (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi guys,

I know for a lot thats just posting your signatures.

I am just interested, because I noticed a lot of people in these forums have found something thats working for them, but I have no idea if its still working for them or have they disappeared due to having a party life, sex parties (maybe not with meds lol) with hot chicks/or guys.

If you are using something that currently works for you can you:

- Write down what you are taking, dosage how its taken etc

- How long has it been working for you

- How much of the SA has it rid, how pro social do you feel?

- What have you tried before and why did you go off it?

Yours Sincerely,

edit: I know there is a review system, but I'm aware a lot of people don't write reviews, plus they are not up to date anyways with how those people are faring now.


----------



## Himi Jendrix (Mar 24, 2010)

This is a bad *** thread idea. I hope it goes far.

Anyways I take xanax (1mg) and prozac (40mg) and it has worked for me for well over a year. 

The prozac drops my anxiety by about 30% or so I would say. So im usually running at about 70% anxiety which at least allows me to function in life. (like go to school, have a job, pay bills, be independent). Before I was on this cocktail I was a total agoraphobic hermit. 

Xanax drops my anxiety by 50% or more depending on the dose I take. I do take half pills at the end of the month for about a week to "reset" tolerance. 

I have also tried every SSRI (minus luvox), wellbutrin, seroquel, ativan, effexor, remeron, buspar, klonopin, lyrica, and probably some others I forgot about. These either had side effects, wernt effective at all or long term, or cost to much (lyrica).


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

-Paxil 40mg daily.
-I have been taking it since last summer, so it'll be a year in about May, and it has significantly decreased my anxiety. Got rid of many physical symptoms of anxiety like nausea and nervous knots in my stomach. I feel a lot more comfortable in social settings and more willing to take risks. Only downside is the desire to hang myself if I miss doses, so it's important to be consistent with it.
-Tried Prozac before, eventually quit it because I didn't notice a difference. Tried Paxil before but quit it after the first dose (20mg) because it gave me extreme nausea; it's important to build up very slowly.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Himi Jendrix said:


> This is a bad *** thread idea. I hope it goes far.
> 
> Anyways I take xanax (1mg) and prozac (40mg) and it has worked for me for well over a year.
> 
> Xanax drops my anxiety by 50% or more depending on the dose I take. I do take half pills at the end of the month for about a week to "reset" tolerance.


Do you feel others can tell you are taking Xanax? Benzodiazepines can cause slurring of speech and this may be noticeable. This is one of the reasons (the other being the claims of memory loss) I stopped taking benzos. They were however easily the most effective meds in my experience.

Sorry for going a bit off-topic.


----------



## Raidiant (Dec 14, 2009)

Xanax and Clonazepam didn't cause slurring of speech or memory loss in me even up to .75mg of Xanax and 2 to 4mg of Clonazepam, on the other hand about 20 to 30mg of Valium causes the aforementioned side effects. I don't take Benzos regularly not in any manner tho.

They seemed to help more when you take them regularly, since the tolerance to the side effects develops after 1-2 days and you just feel really good, of course they are notoriously addictive and problematic.

I don't take them simply because I don't feel they are a long term solution, or can be in any manner, maybe once in a blue moon if I really needed to sleep or be panic less.

It would be great to be able to somehow see how people are after a few years somehow.

I guess we need positivity, somehow I have a feeling that loads of people have good results with meds yet don't post them, unfortunately this is just the nature of the internet and people, why would people report something that works.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Zopiclone and Lorazepam work for me
Yeah they are addictive blah blah blah but they have not had the terrible side effects that any antidepressants have had.

Effexor worked well for a while, and i thought i was in remission as my depression and anxiety lifted remarkably but one year into it, the depression started and anxiety came crawling back, so i upped my dose under doctors instruction to 375mg, made no difference, and the eating started again. 

I will let u know when i find an AD that works for me and maybe it can help u 

i must say in the four years i took paxill over all it was pretty good


----------



## Raidiant (Dec 14, 2009)

Arisa1536 said:


> Zopiclone and Lorazepam work for me
> Yeah they are addictive blah blah blah but they have not had the terrible side effects that any antidepressants have had.
> 
> Effexor worked well for a while, and i thought i was in remission as my depression and anxiety lifted remarkably but one year into it, the depression started and anxiety came crawling back, so i upped my dose under doctors instruction to 375mg, made no difference, and the eating started again.
> ...


Why did you switch from Paxil to Effexor if you don't mind me asking, also Effexor should be substantially different due to it also being an NRI.


----------



## GSH (Jul 16, 2009)

layitontheline said:


> -Paxil 40mg daily.





Arisa1536 said:


> i must say in the four years i took paxill over all it was pretty good





Raidiant said:


> Why did you switch from Paxil


Anyone mention the weight gain on Paxil? I can give you details in case you forgot


----------



## Paars (Feb 27, 2011)

Efexor worked partly 75 mg a day.
Now Baclofen, for social fears 60 to 90 mg a day should be enough. I'm on a little bit higher scale but it's to repress addictions as well.


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

..


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Klonopin for panic attacks and energy drinks for mood disorder


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

- Write down what you are taking, dosage how its taken etc

*Adderall XR 25mg once in the morning, with Dexedrine 5-10mg PRN in the afternoon if needed.
*
- How long has it been working for you

*2-3 years on and off*

- How much of the SA has it rid, how pro social do you feel?

*50% SA removed and 90% pro social*

- What have you tried before and why did you go off it?

*Behold, my great drug list: *dont ask why I went off each one*

Adderall XR
Advil
Aerius
Allegra
Alprazolam
Amitriptyline
Amoxicillin
Atrovent
Buproprion SR
Buspar
Bricanyl
Celebrex
Cesamet
Cialis
Claritin
Clonazepam
Codeine Contin
Concerta
Cymbalta
Cyproheptadine
Depakene
Dexedrine
Diazepam
Dicetel
Docusate Sodium
Erythromycin
Fentanyl Transdermal Patch
Fluoxetine 
Gabapentin
Geodon
Gravol
Gravol Ginger
Hydromorph-Contin
Hydromorphone
Hydroxyzine
Immodium
Imovane
Lexapro
Lorazepam
Lunesta
Lyrica
MS-Contin
Melatonin
Memantine
Methylphenidate
Methylphenidate ER
Metoclorpramide
Metoprolol
Mirtazapine
Naprelan
Naproxen
Nexium
Nortriptyline
Olanzepine
Ondansetron
Opticrom
Oxycocet
Oxycontin
Palafer
Pariet
Paroxetine
Pennsaid
Prochlorazine
Protopic
Prozac
Pulimcort
Quentiapine
Rabeprazole
Ralivia
Reactine
Remeron DS
Risperdal
Ritalin SR
Senokot S
Seroquel XR
Simethicone
Soflax
Starnoc
Statex
Symbicort
Tramacet
Trazodone
Tylenol
Tylenol 1 generic
Tylenol 2 generic
Tylenol 3 generic
Valerian
Wellbutrin SR
Wellbutrin XL
Zantac
Zilactin
Zilactin-B
Zolpidem
Zopiclone
Zyprexa
Zyprexa Zydis*


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

Fluoxetine and yohimbine combo worked very well, slightly hypomanic at the beginning, then calming and a bit mood-lifting. I felt no additional urge to socialize (except some occasions with phenibut added), but any social situations that occur are much more comfortable now. And it alleviates my depression. Now the effect is felt not as sharp. I'm going to increase the dose of fluoxetine and keep adding something (bromantane, afobazole, phenibut prn) in rotation.


----------



## bben (Oct 24, 2009)

20 mg Focalin XR

2 mg Suboxone



oxycodone PRN


----------



## Himi Jendrix (Mar 24, 2010)

alte said:


> Do you feel others can tell you are taking Xanax? Benzodiazepines can cause slurring of speech and this may be noticeable. This is one of the reasons (the other being the claims of memory loss) I stopped taking benzos. They were however easily the most effective meds in my experience.
> 
> Sorry for going a bit off-topic.


Yeah. People can sometimes tell I am "on" something. The only time I am ever pro social is when on xanax or alcohol. Any dose more than .5mg at once will stone you good.

I dont slur but I get really talkative and "wired".


----------



## Paars (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh my Baclofen doses, 3 times a day 30mg.


----------



## Paars (Feb 27, 2011)

What can I say. Baclofen saved my life  We even started up a whole forum about the medication.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Since starting my regime at the beginning of the year I've been the most emotionally stable, happy and pro-social that I've ever been. Really happy with how things are going.

Here's my stack:
*Monday *- Selegiline 5mg
*Tuesday *- Picamilon 1000mg
*Wednesday *- 150mg Pregabalin
*Thursday *- Picamilon 1000mg
*Friday *- 150mg Pregabalin or 25mg-50mg Tianeptine.
*Saturday *- Phenibut 2x 2000mg/aMT 2x 50mg (AM/PM)
*Sunday *- Phenibut 2x 2000mg/aMT 2x 50mg/MXE 2x 50mg (AM/PM)

I also have a daily stack of:
3500mg Piracetam
1000mg L-Tyrosine
1000mg DMAE
250mg Bacopa
2000mg Fish Oil
A-Z multi-vit

I'm going to start trying Baclofen in place of Phenibut occasionally to see how I like it.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

For acute anxiety moments, I've found that 1mg of Xanax has helped me immensely. It's a great, quick drug. Though I'm sure all of you know that already. I prefer it to Klonopin because I was prescribed to take Klonopin everyday and it got quite addictive and hard to stop. The Xanax I take on as needed basis. 

I also take 150 mg of Effexor which I find to be an okay drug. I have no side effects from it except when I accidently miss taking it. It has given me more energy, lessened the depressive episodes and I don't notice "as much" anxiety. 

I wouldn't recommend this next drug for everyone, however. I've taken Lamictal in the past for mood stabilizing reasons, but I noticed it helped with anxiety as well. I'm going back on it for mood stabilizing reasons. But its worth a shot (I'm not a doctor!!) if you are trying everything under the sun for anxiety.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

For some reason I feel it necessary to add what exactly we are afflicted by as well as the medication that is helping us.

Agoraphobia, Avoidant Personality Disorder, depression, dermatillomania, extreme crippling anxiety, OCD, panic disorder. I think that is it, Iono, there may be more. Point is made either way.

Before I broke down I was on 60mgs of Cymbalta once per day and it is one of the few medicines that I felt better on. The people in my life noticed positive effects, as did I with minimal side effects. I am pretty confident that upping my dose would have helped even further. Towards the end it was very apparent my dosage needed increased, and I am convinced had I stayed on the medication on the proper dosage I would be doing much better than I am now.

Insurance sucks, and when you don't have it anymore you can't afford 30 pills for $200 bucks. Then you go off cold turkey and worry people.

Tried Luvox, definitely helped my OCD. No more skin picking, and I have been told that when it doesn't send me into a manic episode I did better. Lots of problems, all of which I attribute to being given an incorrect dose, (I was started on 100mgs instead of the 50mg you are supposed to take. This medicine is one that you slowly increase your dosage up to 300mgs daily, and the dosage increases happen over months) so do not discount this medication. Administered properly it could be very effective with minimal side effects.

Started last week on Klonopin (0.5mgs up to three times per day as needed) and Prozac (Currently on 10mgs, doubling to 20 in a week, to 40 in another few) The Prozac is going to gradually increased to 80mgs per day over the next few months. I have only been on it for a week and have had no benefit or detriment. In 4-6 weeks I can give my reactions once it is in my bloodstream and effective.

Right now I have lessened my panic attacks to about 10 a day. I am very hopeful that this new medication will get in my bloodstream and have positive effects in the next few weeks.

Right now I am heavily relying on the Klonopin and cannabis products to manage the panic attacks. I go back to the doctor in three weeks to adjust my medication if necessary.


----------



## Paars (Feb 27, 2011)

ugh1979 said:


> Since starting my regime at the beginning of the year I've been the most emotionally stable, happy and pro-social that I've ever been. Really happy with how things are going.
> 
> Here's my stack:
> *Monday *- Selegiline 5mg
> ...


I believe, pregabalin pretty much can do the same effects as Baclofen.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Paars said:


> I believe, pregabalin pretty much can do the same effects as Baclofen.


It doesn't have nearly the effect of Phenibut on me. I guess everyone is different though and I know some people feel Pregabalin stronger than I do.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Memantine is the most crucial part of my regime, it prevents amphetamine tolererance and GHB tolerance and neurotoxiticy, it also works very good for my OCD.

AMT is the second most crucial part of my regime, it abolishes my OCD and makes me very motivated, it also completely counteracts my anhedonia and is mildly euphoric.

Amphetamine works very well for my social anxiety, in fact its the only thing that works, however i have a addictive personality so im allways without it as i take everything in a couple days lol. It can cause bad anxiety tough so i need to combine it with G wich is an excellent augmenter for amphetamine.


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

_*No medication*_
Marijuana
Meditation/Yoga
Exercise
CBT


----------



## Raidiant (Dec 14, 2009)

Pregabalin was like being really drunk minus the dis inhibition for me, also my head hurt like hell.


----------



## wildgosling (Jan 1, 2011)

- Write down what you are taking, dosage how its taken etc
Zoloft 25 mg daily
Lorazepam 0.5mg situational
- How long has it been working for you
Zoloft started working a bit around 3 weeks in
Lorazepam works within an hour of consumption
- How much of the SA has it rid, how pro social do you feel?
Zoloft: does help reduce my depression and PTSD. As for SA, it is helping as well- I'd say around 50% reduced SA??
Lorazepam: pretty much erases presentation anxiety! Makes me feel all relaxed... Too bad it's addictive or I'd take it more often.
- What have you tried before and why did you go off it?
I've tried Beta-blockers for presentation anxiety- worked for physio symptoms like a charm, but I found I had to keep taking more for it to work as I think my body built up a tolerance for it.


----------



## Raidiant (Dec 14, 2009)

bump once (if thats allowed...)


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Monroee said:


> For acute anxiety moments, I've found that 1mg of Xanax has helped me immensely. It's a great, quick drug. Though I'm sure all of you know that already. I prefer it to Klonopin because I was prescribed to take Klonopin everyday and it got quite addictive and hard to stop. The Xanax I take on as needed basis.
> 
> I also take 150 mg of Effexor which I find to be an okay drug. I have no side effects from it except when I accidently miss taking it. It has given me more energy, lessened the depressive episodes and I don't notice "as much" anxiety.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend this next drug for everyone, however. I've taken Lamictal in the past for mood stabilizing reasons, but I noticed it helped with anxiety as well. I'm going back on it for mood stabilizing reasons. But its worth a shot (I'm not a doctor!!) if you are trying everything under the sun for anxiety.


Good post :yes
I also find 150mg efexor is much better than the 300mg i was taking.
I also would not recommend it to everyone and not advise people who have not taken it to ask their doctor for it unless they have extreme anxiety and SA because it really does not help depression and disorders associated with depression like dysthymia and other mood disorders, it may say on the packet it does but it doesn't

I would like to try lamictal but the psychiatrists in the past just wanted to give me antipsychotics to stabilize my moods which sucks but seeing as though my anxiety is right down at the moment (amazing considering the earth quake and all the aftershocks we keep getting) i would say over all one pill that has always came through for me regardless of anxiety is lorazepam  i guess what monroee said, Xanax is better than klonopin in the sense its stronger and acts faster, also klonopin was terrible to withdraw from:afr and its given in higher regular daily doses, well it was for me whereas* lorazepam* was always given PRN not everyday.

So meds worth a shot to try IMO
*Lorazepam* for short term Anxiety and panic
*Diazepam* for a longer period of time to control SA and anxiety
*Lamictal* not because i have been on it but because i have only read and heard positive reports about it as an effective mood stabilizer and it does not cause weight gain
For depression, like really bad depression I suggest a Tricyclic medication now i have only ever been on two, Amitriptyline and nortriptyline 
*Nortriptyline* is newer and has had less side effects for me  within three days i feel less depressed already and aside from the dry mouth and sensitivity to the sunlight, i have not had any bad side effects liek i did with Amitriptyline, which made me extremely irritable, lethargic and so hungry and thirsty pretty much constantly, plus i got terrible tremors in the middle of the night on it. 
So far Nortriptyline seems to be the only med that can help this extreme depression and seasonal affective disorder, i mean i have not had such a calmness this time of year EVER well as far back as i can remember autumn was always terrible for me even when i first started efexor.

Oh a lot of people seem to have positive reports on remeron for anxiety and depression and it is meant to be really sedating. Its the appetite increase that freaks me out :afr


----------



## Raidiant (Dec 14, 2009)

I am going to troll this all the way, there must be more people out there. 

Stop partying and come give us some info!!!!


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

1-2 mg of klonopin and ~50 mg (I think) of propanolol seems to eliminate social anxiety, I can give presentations, love talking with people, having conversations, etc. Unfortunately it's only temporary and I don't like taking it too often. As for depression, I don't think it's really clinical anymore, and hopefully the rest falls into place once I see a pain management doctor and hopefully find something for my neck pain.

I used to have to take klonopin just to post here or on any website, but now I don't, so maybe desensitization or whatever it's called is possible for real encounters too.


----------



## Hope4Change (Jun 26, 2010)

- Wellbutrin SR 100mg x 2: 8am, 4pm
- Lexapro 15mg x 1: 11pm
- Klonopin 0.5mg x 1: 12pm
- Propranolol 10mg x 4: 8am, 12pm, 4pm, 8pm
- Baclofen 12.5mg x 4: 8am, 12pm, 4pm, 8pm
- Aniracetam 750mg x 4: 8am, 12pm, 4pm, 8pm
- Choline 600mg 2 stage release x 1: 8am

Details here: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f30/my-working-medication-combo-118210/


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

Dr House, starting at A and working through to Z would you kindly... only kidding  

The best thing that worked for me was when I switched over to prozac (20mg) from effexor (150mg), but at about 1.5-2 months the ad effect decreased and eventually I got depressed again, so I'm thinking it had to do with the NE reuptake part of the effexor.

I would be very interested in trying prozac with wellbutrin and maybe mirtazapine, but it remains to be seen if i can get zyban prescribed off-label.


----------



## Raidiant (Dec 14, 2009)

gillettecavalcad3

Status: SAS Member
Join Date: Jul 2009
Location: U.K.
Gender: Male
Posts: 176



Just an update to give people hope with meds

Not been on here in ages. Still on the same medication, feel like it could be a couple of years since I was last on here.

clonazapam rivotril, 2mg (gotta be Roche ) 
Effexor XR 300mg, increased my capacity to retain information, made me much more sociable.
Propranalol, 40mg

How my life has changed. Moved into a flat with my girlfriend and we are engaged. Currently still at University writing my dissertation on Evolutionary Psychology and reductionism. I will be doing my Phd and also heading out on the field to gain experience next year. 

None of this would have been achievable without a good understanding doctor and the medication that I have been taking for years now and not needed dosage change. 

It can be done. I currently do volunteer work with groups on alcoholism that has stemmed from social anxiety. 

Hope people are getting on OK. Jim Morrison, ...if you still lurk these boards, how you getting on mate?


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

200mg of lyrica in the morning, 100mg to carry around and use whenever i feel the need. And 10mg zopiclone with 200mg trazodone at night for insomnia, This has been working quite well so far and hopefully stays that way.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Nortriptyline and Effexor :boogie
I wonder if thats what being Wellbutrin feels like? 
Double boost of Noradrenaline

Only side effect is *HEADACHE*
no insomnia
no over eating
no loss of appetite either just normal balance
no intense depression
no rise in anxiety

150 mg Effexor
100-150 mg Nortriptyline

Doctors are against it though but thats only because its not recommended then again nothing good that works is ever recommended is it?


----------



## Raidiant (Dec 14, 2009)

newboki

Status: wifi2010012-
Join Date: Sep 2009
Posts: 130



The most perfect combo for.....me
I know i had similar post long time ago but because i was diagnosed with bipolar and social phobia which is part of my bipolar i had great success with this combo and because before i didn't believe that this combo helped me so much i quit it and tried without it and then tried another medications, like abilify, pristiq and so on and didn't work. So i am back on my old combo and i can see now what difference it makes, it helps my social phobia and bipolar illness and what more could i ask for. I have to say if you give this combo enough time it works like a charm. I thought abilify was good med but it sucks gave me severe akathisia and blurred vision.

My current combo is:

Lithium Carbonate- 300 mg morning and 450 mg bedtime
Cipralex (escitalopram)- 20 mg morning
Seroquel XR- 400 mg bedtime
Propanalol- 40 mg twice daily prn


Hope this helps someone.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 3, 2010)

Prozac ? :afr Are you trying to kill your motivation?


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Emanresu said:


> _*No medication*_
> Marijuana
> Meditation/Yoga
> Exercise
> CBT


Word. I swear by this as well.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

does anyone else find that the medication/powder/drink/capsule or whatever it is u take 
IS 
hard to get
Out of reach in your country
Addictive
really damn good
Rids SA and general anxiety 
Calms the mind and induces sleep
In higher doses it enhances all these good anti anxiety things
Targets GABA receptors 


Yeah if you too are addicted to something that you cannot get because you are waging a war in your mind over the morality of getting it on the street OR pressuring every doctor you see to prescribe it to you

If thats you i understand and send a big sigh and a hug to you


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

Arisa1536 said:


> does anyone else find that the medication/powder/drink/capsule or whatever it is u take
> IS
> hard to get
> Out of reach in your country
> ...


It's me without tianeptine and benzo.


----------



## dudinator (Mar 10, 2011)

30mg Memantine + 1mg Rasagiline + 750mg DLPA

Been on it for 1 and a half weeks and life is GOOOOD!


----------



## bjg (Mar 31, 2011)

Right now I'm taking 30 mg of Cipralex and 50mg of Trazodone. It works for my depression (for the most part) and insomnia but doesn't touch SA or agoraphobia. Trazodone and some general apathy keep me the tiniest little bit fuzzy, which I think is helpful for not being depressed. Cipralex is also key. Celexa was good, as well, but I prefer Cipralex. If I didn't have insurance, I'd go with the much more affordable Celexa.

Paxil and Prozac worked alright for depression. I often got slightly nauseous, possibly from them. The same happens with Cipralex and Celexa, but I'm tired of switching meds, so I just take Gravol if I'm nauseous.

The absolute worst for me was Wellbutrin, Effexor and Remeron (mirtazapine). Wellbutrin at least tripled my depression. Effexor caused a lot of side effects. The night before I decided to stop taking it, I became convinced that if I fell asleep I would die, so I forced myself to stay awake until the morning. Remeron also caused a lot of side effects, the worst of which was weight gain. Unfortunately, Remeron was actually working a bit for agoraphobia.


----------

